# UpTown Coffee ...in Arabic " Kahwti"



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We*opend tow month ago in Aleppo -Syria ,,personally I am a coffee lover "French Press*"

since here in syria we lack the real culture of a Coffee*house. our Coffee house is trying to bring the real aspect and tradetions of a real coffee house so basicly we make our coffee*blend ,our paistrey,our orginal Coffee drinks that ranges from classic Restretto to smoothies to fancy blends of espresso with mutil syrups and milk...and to tell the truth ,,your website was a bless to us.. thank you

&#8230;

More...


----------

